# Frog panting?



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I went into a reptile store the other day and noticed one of their dart frogs panting and had never seen anything like it before. It looked a little skinny, but not enough to say it looked neglected. It was a juvy and it's mouth was about a mm open and it would keep it open for a while (< minute) and then close it's mouth and proceed to eat or hop around. It was eating fruit flies and spit one or two out but seemed to be eating all the others without difficulty. I was just curious if anybody had seen this before or if you knew what caused it/how to fix it. I have lizards that gape when they are hot but the temps were in the low 70's (there was a thermometer in the tank) so I don't think thats it. The guy who owns the store knows what he's doing and would try to treat it if he knew what the problem was so I though it would be worth asking. 
Thanks, Emily.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

It may be something totally different..but, my frogs gape or look like they pant after i feed my juvi's 1/8" crickects. The antennae usually don't go all the way down their throat so they will open their mouth for a while and try to work it down. Sometimes you can see the tiniest piece hanging out from the corner of their mouths.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this wasn't an attempt to swallow large prey. The flies were small and the frogs didn't pant in any correlation to when they ate. It would just sit there and pant for 30-45ish seconds, then stop for a bit, then start up again. Thanks though


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

stupid question, but was it shedding?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

not a stupid question, but no, it wasn't shedding. i've seen darts shed but this was different. thanks though


----------

